# Best Film Trilogies



## Mojim (Jun 20, 2006)

So,which one is your favourites?.List all your favourites trilogies and why do you like it? 

As for me:
LOTR Trilogy-Just awesome 
Star Wars Prequel Trilogy (1,2,3)-Can see how Darth Vader born...
Star Wars Original Trilogy (4,5,6)-All time favourite classic

Here are some list of trilogies movie i know.So this will make you guys easier to choose:
-LOTR
-Star wars original 4,5,6
-star wars prequel 1,2,3
-the Godfather
-The Mariachi/Mexico trilogy
-Indiana jones
-Back to the future
-X-men trilogy
-The Matrix
-Blade trilogy


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 20, 2006)

Star Wars?
Indiana Jones?

(If anyone says the Matrix... you gonna get smacced)


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 20, 2006)

The Matrix.
Blade
Lord of the rings


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2006)

Chan Wook Park's Vengeance Trilogy.

Even though I haven't seen the third one yet, I know it's gotta be awesome.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 20, 2006)

I think the original Star Wars trilogy was pretty awesome.  It's still one of my favorites.

And no matter what anyone else says, I really like the X-Men movies.  I dunno if they'll stay a trilogy or not, but I thought they were pretty rocking.  I only have a very basic knowledge of the X-Men, so the details didn't really bug me.


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 20, 2006)

Back to the Future ... you know those movies with Michael J. Fox and Christopher Lloyd!

thankyou... didn't know the english title and somehow I was reminded of a song with that name o.o"


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 20, 2006)

Back to the Future?

Oooh the Vengeance trilogy!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2006)

You mean Back to the Future?


Oh you edited your post or something..... sly devil.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 20, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> You mean Back to the Future?
> 
> 
> Oh you edited your post or something..... sly devil.


Yeah,forgot to mention this trilogy.I love Back to the future.It's interesting to watch time travel movie.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 20, 2006)

The Original Star Wars Trilogy has three of the best movies ever made, but I refuse to see the "_enhanced_" version that lucas produced. Films are art and should be left alone for the next generations to view in all their non-prerendered form..


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 20, 2006)

Like a lot of people:
LOTR
The Matrix
Star Wars (both trilogies)

I'll also add The Godfather trilogy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 20, 2006)

Matrix lol (smack me, I dare you )
LOTR
Star Wars original
X-Men
Indiana Jones

Scary Movie too (not counting 4)


----------



## Mojim (Jun 20, 2006)

~Myself said:
			
		

> Infernal affairs trilogy (there were 3 right?)


Never heard of that movie before?.What is it about?


----------



## Keme (Jun 20, 2006)

For me, it is the Star Wars original (4-6). I absolutely loved them. This is the series, which started my interest in Science Fiction.

Next would be Indiana Jones. Personally, everything about those films was great.

The Scream trilogy was quite good also. It featured the perfect blend of horror and comedy.


----------



## Wander (Jun 20, 2006)

The Matrix
The Lord of the Rings
Back to the Future
Indiana Jones (they're making a fourth so this won't count anymore)
Star Wars
Pirates of the Caribbean (third hasn't been made yet, though)


----------



## Catterix (Jun 20, 2006)

For me...

Back To The Future
LOTR
Original Star Wars

I wanted to say Matrix but then I remembered... I like good movies


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 20, 2006)

I suppose you could also add Silence of the Lambs - Hannibal - Red Dragon to my list but i'm not sure you can call it a real trilogy.

Another trilogy that's decent is the Austin Powers one (International Man of Mystery - The Spy Who Shagged Me - Goldmember).

Oooh yeah i almost forgot the Naked Gun trilogy.  That one is hilarious too.


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 20, 2006)

LotR
Back to the Future
Indiana Jones"might be another comin up just maybe.
Godfather
original star wars not that POS new trilogy

And that is all.


----------



## Black Swan (Jun 20, 2006)

LotR b/c every movie got better and better.
Godfather b/c the first two were great but the third eh.......
the first star wars trilogy b/c what more can i say.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 20, 2006)

1. The Matrix (except the last one)

2. Lord of the Rings (They just got better as they progressed  )

3. Both Star Wars Trilogies (I like the newer ones because they look better)


----------



## jkingler (Jun 20, 2006)

> Chan Wook Park's Vengeance Trilogy.


This is the only trilogy that comes to mind that maintains a consistently high level of quality. I definitely second (or third) this motion. 

Also, I hear that the Three Colors trilogy is quite good. But I haven't seen it myself, so I can't really say.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 20, 2006)

Lord of the rings.
Star wars 4-6


----------



## Death (Jun 20, 2006)

Original Star Wars
Indiana Jones
X-Men
Blade


----------



## Mojim (Jun 20, 2006)

FinalDragon13 said:
			
		

> 1. The Matrix (except the last one)


Yeah i also don't like The Matrix:Revolution!.The story is very very confusing....And it have less action...sucks!

I like the 2nd one Matrix:Reloaded.Meh...the action just rocks!! .Favourite scene the highway chase.Man,it's the bomb!!! Explosive,speed chasing,flying cars....The story is not too confusing and quite easy to understands.


----------



## Roy (Jun 20, 2006)

LotR best movies ever made!!!!! and then Back to the Future I really liked the second 1 my favorite out of all 3


----------



## Keramachi (Jun 20, 2006)

Original Star Wars. No question about it, episodes IV, V, & VI simply were masterpieces. Especially Episode V.


----------



## Kooyaz (Jun 20, 2006)

Star Wars original
Lord of the Rings
Indiana Jones
X-Men
Naked Gun


----------



## Mojim (Jun 22, 2006)

Kooyaz said:
			
		

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Star Wars original
> Lord of the Rings
> ...


Is Naked Gun considered as trilogy movie??


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 22, 2006)

LotR is my favorite trilogy by far.

Other favorites: Star Wars (old) and Indiana Jones trilogies.


----------



## EqUaL bAlAnCe (Jun 22, 2006)

Indiana jones
Back to the future
X-men
The Matrix
Blade trilogy
LOTR
Scream


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 23, 2006)

i should smack catterix for saying such a thing about the matrix "smack"!

--mine matrix, lotr, i would also say godfather, but the 3rd one was just awful...an old al pacino doesn't have the same silent evil presence his youthful parts 1 and 2 did.  killed his own brother man, on a fuckin' fishing boat..well he got one of his "employees" to do it, but still.

that's a crazy bastard, though a very clever one.


----------



## evil_kenshin (Jun 23, 2006)

indiana jones
back to the future
star wars OT
lord of the rings
blade
x-men
jurrassic park

there are others i would mention but unfortunatly they have been plagued with a bad fourth movie that didn't need to be made


----------



## Slips (Jun 23, 2006)

LOTR bye far for me 

I'm also fond of the die hard trilogy


----------



## mrheadlice (Jun 23, 2006)

Imma gonna have to say..

first 2/3 Godfather tilogy (cos like "The Black Swan" i think third killed it for the faithful fans) 
and i prob just missed it and couldn't find any1's response but how come no 1 seams to like the The Mariachi/Mexico trilogy.......i LOVED THAT 
And yeah all the ones listed by the thread maker are all pritty good in my books just those 2 i stated stand out for me!!!


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 23, 2006)

George A Romero's dead trilogy(not counting Land of the Dead)
Chan wook parks vengeance trilogy
Dario Argento's three mothers trilogy(third has not been made yet)
scanners trilogy


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Jun 24, 2006)

Robotkiller said:
			
		

> The Original Star Wars Trilogy has three of the best movies ever made, but I refuse to see the "_enhanced_" version that lucas produced. Films are art and should be left alone for the next generations to view in all their non-prerendered form..



Amen, brutha! I always thought that it was wierd, how in "Star Wars" time, the "new" ones were actually set in the Star Wars PAST, while the "old" ones are set in the Star Wars FUTURE, since the newer ones are all prettied up with shiny ships and advanced societies and the 70s ones were older. Very confusing!


----------



## Jimmie (Jun 24, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Chan Wook Park's Vengeance Trilogy.
> 
> Even though I haven't seen the third one yet, I know it's gotta be awesome.


Unfortunately Sympathy for Mrs. Vengeance is not as good as Oldboy or Mr. Vengeance.
Nevertheless it's still some fine piece of cinematic work.

Apart from the already mentioned trologies there are some nice quad- and quintologies aswell.
One of my favourite ones is "Der Seewolf 1 - 4" 
Batman 1, 2 and Begins. 3 and 4 sucks.
Alien 1 - 4.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 24, 2006)

The Dollars Trilogy
Three Colors
Mariachi Trilogy

those are my fav three


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 24, 2006)

sorry, off topic but

^ Perry Bible Fellowship reader!

REPS!


----------



## Clue (Jun 24, 2006)

Back to the Future
both Star Wars trilogies


----------



## cinosweiv (Jun 25, 2006)

Lord of the Rings, especially Return of the King
It was a masterpiece.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 25, 2006)

cinosweiv said:
			
		

> Lord of the Rings, especially Return of the King
> It was a masterpiece.


Yup sooo true there my friend  
The most 2nd profitable movie in the film industry so far grossing over 1.2 BILLION DOLLAR$$$$ worldwide!!!... second only to Titanic for number 1.


----------



## ジェイコブ (Jun 25, 2006)

Of what comes to mind, LOTR, followed by the original Star Wars (and by original, I mean original theatrical, not the modified version).


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 25, 2006)

star wars prequels 1,2,3 all the way


----------



## d0rk (Jun 27, 2006)

I must say LOTR.


----------



## The EXEQTIONER (Jun 27, 2006)

I would say LOTR but...in every movie they had a scene with the 
elf girl (who has a butt chin) that literally made me go to sleep. Other than that great trilogy.

I think Star Wars, Indianna Jones, God Father, and Alien can go up there.


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 27, 2006)

Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, and Indianna Jones FTW!


----------



## Crossdive (Jun 28, 2006)

Lord of the Rings (INCREDIBLE!! I'M SO GLAD THE SYMBOLISMS REMAINED INTACT FOR THE MOVIES!! ^_^ btw, see the extended editions, minna, they are SO much better, despite how incredibly perfect the theatricals were, the extendeds make them look unworthy.)
X-Men trilogy
Star Wars prequel
Star Wars original

I'm having trouble thinking of more right now, its late. X_X


----------



## kire (Jun 28, 2006)

Star wars (old and new)
lotr
the matrix
back to the future was good
i wanna say x men, but i havent seen the last movie yet..
and godfather, yeah the last movie killed that from being best trilogy..


----------



## little nin (Jun 28, 2006)

BACK TO THE FUTURE!!!!!
OLD STAR WARS (4-6)
and of course LORD OF THE RINGS


----------



## Crossdive (Jun 28, 2006)

kire said:
			
		

> i wanna say x men, but i havent seen the last movie yet...


yeah, the last X-Men was... complicated to explain. I think its worth a look, but it wasn't as good as the first 2, IMO.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 28, 2006)

LOTR;Star wars original 4,5,6; Star wars prequel 1,2,3;Indiana jones, and Back to the future are my favorite Trilogies


----------



## Potentialflip (Jun 28, 2006)

Lord of the Rings - Great adaptation. It kept getting better and better as the story progressed. Barely a dull moment. 

Star Wars Trilogy (Ep. IV-VI) - Masterpiece. Up-down-up rollercoaster making it really simple. One of the biggest shockers in movie history. Ended with a bang. 

To me best trilogies are the ones that keep a good story going from beginning to end. The others that I know of either have a story I didn't like (i.e. Back to the Future/ Felt they should have closed out the story with II but since it was ended like it did they needed a third film which was a story I didn't really like). A story that was out of whack (i.e. Star Wars Prequels it went from kiddy to teenager to dark. wtf?). Or it sort of dies in the end (i.e. Matrix, Godfather).


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 28, 2006)

LOTR   for all three ROCKED

MATRIX  all but the last one ROCKED

Star Wars   All ways a given for best trilogies!!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 28, 2006)

i like the matrix and LOTR
but man, was return of the king long


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Jun 30, 2006)

undoubltly LOTR, Star Wars and Matrix!
THEY ROCK


----------



## Pein (Apr 19, 2007)

*favorite trilogy*

so what's your favorite mine would have to be back to the future 
time traveling in a delorean is just awesome.


----------



## ronin_samurai (Apr 19, 2007)

Die Hard

Lord of the ring

Indiana Jones

Star Wars

they have a good character, thats makes us want to see what happened on the next movie? lets watch the sequal... hey, good movie, lets go for the trilogy....


----------



## chrisp (Apr 19, 2007)

Hmm...The Lord of the Rings by far.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 19, 2007)

Hard to tell since there are quite legendary ones.

The best are clearly Star Wars, The Lord of the Rings and The godfather.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 19, 2007)

*Back to the Future*


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Apr 19, 2007)

The original Star Wars Trilogy is probably my favorite of all the trilogies I've seen. ^_^


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 19, 2007)

Back To The Future,me and my friends liked the idea of a flying time traveling DeLorean.
BTTF BITCHES!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 19, 2007)

From the top of my mind are:

Back to the Future
The Matrix
Indiana Jones


----------



## huxter (Apr 19, 2007)

i have to say

1- The original Star Wars
2- Back to the future
3- Indiana Jones


----------



## Ongakukage (May 7, 2007)

Back to the Future
Star Wars
The Matrix


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 7, 2007)

Back to the future

Matrix


----------



## Ash (May 7, 2007)

The Lord of the Rings, Star Wars (OT) and Riddick trilogies.


----------



## Ryuu_Haruko (May 7, 2007)

*favorite trilogy*

Star Wars (4-6)
Star Wars (1-3)
and last
LOTR


----------



## Love (May 7, 2007)

POTC (So what if the third isnt out yet)
LOTR 
Final Destination
Star Wars


----------



## Deadpool (May 7, 2007)

LotR=Awesome
Indianna jones= it wont when the new movies is made
Star wars 4-6 - not the crapfest of the new trilogy
Back the Future=awesome


----------



## Angelus (May 8, 2007)

the Mariachi Trilogy (El Mariachi, Desperado, Once Upon a Time in Mexico for those who don't know)


----------



## Nico (May 8, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> Hard to tell since there are quite legendary ones.
> 
> The best are clearly Star Wars, The Lord of the Rings and The godfather.



The Godfather part 3 never was true to the story as it seems. But still it is one of the best. Along with Lord of the Rings and Back to the Future.


----------



## asch (May 8, 2007)

Lord of the Rings
Matrix
Star Wars


----------



## Violent-nin (May 8, 2007)

Lord of the Rings

Star Wars (4-6)

Back to the Future

Indiana Jones

Die Hard

That's all that comes to mind for now.


----------



## Gator (May 8, 2007)

Lord of the rings for now. Pirates of the carribean comes close, mayb even equal after ive seen part 3


----------



## Wolfy (May 8, 2007)

1. Chronicles of Riddick [trilogy]
2. Lord Of The Rings
3. Star Wars episodes 4-6


----------



## Lemonade (May 9, 2007)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## Ishin Shishi (May 10, 2007)

Can't believe no one mentioned EVIL DEAD! Owns everything else on this thread.

Also, The Godfather


----------

